# Driver's side door mirror - White '88



## iamntbatman (Apr 22, 2009)

Some punk kid driving his daddy's Jag sideswiped me along my driver's side last weekend. The insurance companies are going at it at the moment, but in the meantime I'd like to try to replace the totally destroyed side mirror as I don't want to get ticketed (plus I don't really like driving around without one).

The whole assembly is smashed - glass, plastic cover, etc. All that's left is the inner metal plate that I guess holds the workings for the electronic adjustment and the heating element, but that's all bent up, so I think I just need to replace the entire mirror assembly. None of my local junkyards have one in stock and I can't seem to find a parts store online that carries one (I can only seem to find the glass and not the whole assembly). Anyone have any suggestions for where I can get one, hopefully somewhat on the cheap?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

You can only get it new from the dealership. It won't be carried by any local parts store.


----------



## reddzx (Jun 22, 2006)

I'll sell you one for $50 shipped. I have several of them.

[email protected]


----------

